# Any word on the stripers yet?



## sgtjpusmc (Oct 4, 2007)

Anybody up there got any word on the fall striper migration? Our season just opened yesterday down here in the chesapeake and I would love to hear some good news.

thanks-Justin


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Stripers are slowly moving in here in Central NJ. Reports of people catching bass up to 35 lbs in and off the inlets. They are scattered but they are there. Also, reports of bruiser blues up to 15lbs. are being caught in the inlets throughout last week. Going in and out with the tides. Being at the right place at the right time. Majority are beings caught on pencil poppers.


----------



## sgtjpusmc (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. Cant wait til the cows get here. right now just fishing for schoolies in the lights at night.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Same here*

In south Jersey. Things are slow, but blues, sea bass and a few weakies are being caught. Mullet and Spot seem to be tha baits of choice. I would say that the end of the month and November are gonna be off the chain.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*The Striped ones*

Have started slowly showing in the surf in Ocean City and other areas. Not alot of keepers yeat but a few.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Waters too daggone warm to really get em tuned up to move... hope when they do they stick to the shore line and all the bait has not already headed south....seems the spring run has been better than the fall run lately...........


----------



## fishinthedark (Oct 20, 2007)

*fish*

I am actuaaly in NY, but I'll let you know what seems to be happening. Guys are starting to see action in montauk finally. If george bush is a Striper fisherman all he has to do is go down to any beach on the south shore of Long Island and he will see effects of global warming, Water is still very very warm easily mid sixties. 
Haven't seen many reports of, or had fish myself from mid island yet.Need another Noreaster to get um moving down the coast, (not a big one)


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Welcome*

welcome to the family. Yep water is still warm, but they are startin to show up in dribs and drabs.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Stripers*

Few small and a couple keepers being taken off Shrewsbury Rocks. Some off Barnegat. Blues are everywhere from 2lbs to gators in the 12-15lbs range.


----------

